# Saltwater Feeder Fish



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

At the lfs today i went to the feeder section, there were goldfish, ghost shrimp, guppies, white shrimp and then a fish labeled as saltwater feeder fish. What kind of fish would this be? I dont have a picture sorry but im sure its a very hardy species and will probably breed in the home aquaria, just wondering what fish this is


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would like to know what it is because we suggest guppies as saltwater feeders.


----------



## Bamboo_Kitten_Shark (Feb 24, 2007)

could you explain what it looks like atleast? we would be able to know what it is if you gave us some way of knowing what it is. sorry, i've not developed the whole mind reading thing yet.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

forgot what it looks like, i think it looks kinda like a blue chromis except smaller and it was white, same color as the feeder guppies, a bit bigger, going at 99 cents each


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Take your Camera Next Time.


----------



## Bamboo_Kitten_Shark (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, remember a camera. i'm interested in seeing what it is, incase i do get the shark, or later on when i get an eel or lionfish. i'm sure it would be easy to breed being a feeder. about how big were they?

may be something eays to breed in a tub or too, i hope.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The best fish for salt, besides actual reef fish, are mollies as they are salt tolerant and actually come from a brackish environment. They are super easy to breed and raise at home. Guppies are good but never use goldfish.


----------



## Bamboo_Kitten_Shark (Feb 24, 2007)

i'm planning on breeding mollies and i breed guppies. i don't think i'd be brave enough to feed any of mine to a fish. 

but i know that some seahorses may like to suck up some baby saltwater feeders. i think, i'm not for sure, i'm half asleep, but i thought i remembered reading somewhere that seahorses weould eat fry (fish fry, not seahorse fry).

anyway, musho let us know when you get a pic!


----------

